# How Many Watts for My Vivarium?



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi all.
I've got a question regarding heating for my viv.
Iv'e decided to go for a halogen basking spot for my viv which will house a trio of phelsuma sp. lizards. I was toying with infrared but since the geckos need visual light to stimulate basking and "show" them where to bask, I'll go with halogen.

The viv measures 24''W x 24"H x 18"D.
What I want to know is, what wattage halogen bulb should I be going for to achieve a basking spot of around 90F?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

jtg said:


> Hi all.
> I've got a question regarding heating for my viv.
> Iv'e decided to go for a halogen basking spot for my viv which will house a trio of phelsuma sp. lizards. I was toying with infrared but since the geckos need visual light to stimulate basking and "show" them where to bask, I'll go with halogen.
> 
> ...


I don't like halogens to be honest as I find they put a point on something rather like a magnifine glass in the sun. 
I just use a standard reflector bulb that's 40 watt
This gives a good basking spot about 5-6" under the mesh
It is stated sort of kind of thing. I have an on off stat with the probe just in the viv to turn the bulb off if the viv starts to over heat and I have used height to set the basking spot so the bulb is at its brightest all the time


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Don't forget a stat is essential! Not only do they give you control but they save you money on running costs!

Halogen can be a real asset as depending on brand they emit a huge amount more heat than standard tungsten spots and are less inclined to burn out early.

I can only speak for my brand which is internally reflected with a thick metal reflector and a high quality halogen capsule.

As a rule of thumb a halogen is twice as efficient as tungsten. So a 50watt halogen will do the job of a 100watt tungsten.

So for you with regard to my brand you would need 50w for your viv,

All the best

John


----------

